# ordered my new ar today



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i just ordered my new ar today. its a Olympic arms umar ar15 in 22-250. i often thought if they could do a ar15 in a 22-250 it would be the perfect weapon and i finally found someone that does it. all standard ar15 uppers work with it along with 223wssm,243wssm,25wssm, and 300 ossm and of course 22-250. ill let y'all know the cost and when i sould have it.


----------



## Wild Rogue (Jan 8, 2012)

Oneshot, That is an awesome looking rifle!!! And in 22-250 no less. I didn't know that they made such a critter. Now ya got me thinkin!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya ought to go check it out. the guy at olympic told me that the 300ossm is between a 3006 and a 300 win mag and the 25wssm is about equal to a 2506


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !! That should be a sweet shooter. Congrats. What mags does it take ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

for the olympic uppers in the calabers afore mentioed its special mags. for the regular ar15 uppers it takes regular clips. all you have to do is change the bolt stop, wich it comes with and they have made it so you just have one allen screw to remove to do that. the guy told me less than 2 min to change upper and the bolt stop also they said with factory ammo you will get atleast 1moa groups. i have read a few articles where the guy was gettin 1/2 in groups at 200 yards with hand loads and the factory gun... now thats a tack driver


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

_http://olyarms.net/i...cchk=1&Itemid=5_


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

also mine will have a flutted barrel. it only cost i think 75 to have them do that while they build it. and i found out all of the olympic arms are made in U.S.A and everything but some springs and small parts are made in house!!!! with a life time warrenty too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think to be fair you are obligated to make a trip here just so i can shoot that bad boy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet !! Gonna be a shooter for sure. I heard they were coming out with the 22-250.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well don ill let ya come here to shoot it... hehehehe but im guessin you got more dogs there and thanks bones


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought I was pretty clear with the OBLIGATED part of that post. After you heal of coarse.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh i cought on to the OBLIGATED part....lol but thats a lil to far south for my taste. how bout when i make it to wyo or mt hopefully this year you can come up and cap some yotes with me... and you should feel OBLIGATED to too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a place in Northern AZ , how would that do ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

hey looks like there is room for me and the kids and y horses there...he he he he


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I like the way that rifle looks, hope ya like it oneshot


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks ss. and if i remember all my conversation with the rep right i thnk they have a like 15 day trial period where you can return it if ya dont like it


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i just looked it up its a 60 day complete satisfaction guarantee . you can return it for a different one, credit or money back with in 60 days .


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not to change the subject but beautiful house there Don !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now, about that AR.LOL Can't wait to see the range results from that too. What kind of time to get it in from Oly Arms oneshot ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

it is a beautiful house aint it...lol maybe ill sneak in and he wont notice me there...lmoa and he said it could be anywhere from immediately shipped to worst cast 6 weeks. right now they are building these as they are ordered and im having my barrel flutted too. but im sure it will be woth the wait and my shoulder should be healed by then too. i have read where guys were getting 1/2 in groups at 200 with this


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome to hear. I'm sure after the Shot show they've really picked up too.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you should have seen me yesterday when i stumbled across a ar15 in 22-250 omg i was all giggly like a lil school boy. i was actually beside my self..lmao i think i will get a 100 ossm upper for it too and then i will trully have one riffle that will do it all. im thinkin my cost will be in the $1150 to $1200 for the initial rifle. but i also thinkin that the lifetime warrenty is worth at least $400 to $500 of that too


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

just a update as promised. my local dealer got all regestered and is now a olympic dealer just for me. the cost is right at $1230 and should be here in 2 to 3 weeks. the only thing that makes me nervous is the sheer cost of it. hell i just bought a truck and it didnt cost that much. lol. i will post pics when i have it and let everyone know what i really think of it when i get to hold it
Jeff


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

What kind of ammo are you gonna try first?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

actually im gonna try to see if i can find pmc with 55 gr seria blitzkings thats what i starteed with when i had my rugar i used to have. then i hand loaded to match it and it worked awesome


----------

